# Case 580K - How Much Play is Okay, Transaxle Input Shaft?



## rempfer (Jul 1, 2010)

I recently purchased a 580K. I am in the process of getting the gauges working again (corroded wiring contacts), thanks to gggraham for info provided in thread Case wiring - Heavy Equipment Forums.

The new question I have for you folks is this: How much lateral play is acceptable in the transaxle's input shaft? I seem to have at least 1/16" and perhaps as much as 1/8", detectable by moving driveline up/down (or side-to-side, if you prefer) observed at the yoke at the front of the transaxle. Note that this is not a u-joint or worn driveline problem, nor does it appear to be a case of the yoke loose on the input shaft. Instead it appears to be play in the roller bearing which surrounds the input shaft at the front of the transaxle.

I do not notice any vibration or noise while operating the machine, I do not see evidence of fluid leaking, nor do I find any visible damage at this location. I just would like to know how much "slop" is okay in this bearing. Could someone please advise me?

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First off....Welcome. If it were the bearing going bad, it would likely have damaged the seal as well, causing it to leak oil. In a car rearend for example, it would be bad. But seems how theres no oil leaking, it does have oil in it right? I wouldn't think it's a bad thing nec.


----------



## rempfer (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, oil level is normal. I'm just a little nervous about the degree of play in that shaft/bearing. Thank you for the reply!


----------

